# Pushing Down the Starnut



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

Can someone let me know how I might push the starnut in my fork deeper into the steerer tube? I need to cut the tube a little.
I can't find any instruction, do I just use something to push down on it and hammer away? What're any tricks
Thanks


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

I just use a punch and a hammer and push it down to the correct height.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I just unscrew the bolt from the topcap the amount you want the star nut pushed down. Then just use a hammer to tap the bolt down flat on the topcap. This will push the starnut down, and keep it straight while doing it.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I like hammering it down with a deep socket


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

umbertom said:


> Can someone let me know how I might push the starnut in my fork deeper into the steerer tube? I need to cut the tube a little.
> I can't find any instruction, do I just use something to push down on it and hammer away? What're any tricks
> Thanks


Here's a great how to video on pushing in the star nut.

I hope you all find it helpful!:thumbsup:


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

If i can offer some advice, use a pipe cutter to do yuor cutting, aviable at any hardware store for 9.99. Then get the nashbar headset starnut tool that i reviewed here. It will allow you to perfectly place that star nut as well as any bike shop could.
All that for about 20.00 out of pocket, cant beat that. Bill


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

crossracer said:


> If i can offer some advice, use a pipe cutter to do yuor cutting, aviable at any hardware store for 9.99. Then get the nashbar headset starnut tool that i reviewed here. It will allow you to perfectly place that star nut as well as any bike shop could.
> All that for about 20.00 out of pocket, cant beat that. Bill


Pipe cutters expand the outside diameter at the cut site enough that you will have to spend some time filing down the edge in order to install the headset and spacers.

Hacksaw with a guide is best.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

all done guys, I just took a hammer to it thanks
I was going to use a pipe cutter but couldn't find it  so it just took a regular saw to it, aluminum is like butter


----------



## proximo (Jul 17, 2006)

For what it's worth, a small band clamp makes a handy guide for cutting with a hacksaw.


----------



## guardman519 (Jul 23, 2006)

Park tools actually has a star-nut setting tool, I know this post is way late, but the tool is a bolt that you thread into the nut and the rest of the tool is a handle/pounding surface. the tool even stops you from pounting the thing in too deep.


----------

